# Snow pushers??



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, 
I will be plowing a new facility with 9 acers of black top. There is plenty of room for a 16' + pusher. I was looking at the Daniels pusher. I would be getting a great deal on it. Has anyone ever hook one to a loader? If so what did you think? Did you like it? I also looked at the Avalanche. It is a nice pusher but the word out there is the Daniels is better. Does anyone have any feedback? I was also looking to see what people use to clear large sidewalk areas? I was looking at a Polaris with a plow on the front. Any help would be great...

Craig


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

yes daniels are good setups....we have two 18' wing plows, and a buddy of ours lives south of us and has 5 boxes..no complaints....what size are you getting and how much??....i know we had $12,000 into each of ours


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

The one I'm getting is a 16' box plow. It is $4800. It seems like a well built pusher. The only thing is it doesn't seem as tall as other pushers out there. I guess once I get it hook up to my loader I will know more. I was looking at the wing plow but the loader I'm renting did not have the hook ups for the hoses.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

they have a snow foil for the top of the box that makes like 6-8 inches taller....check it out....

well built...agree


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

what size loader are you renting?..how much is that costing?


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

A WA180 Komatsu loader $1500 a month for 4 months. 
20,000lbs I will be the first one in the machine from the rental fleet. Not sure if that is good or bad?


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

sounds like a good price... have you used that size machine for plowing? it looks like a nice size. maybe a tad light? but very economical. i was thinking of using something around 25,000 lbs but smaller is cheaper.


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry, it is the Wa200 unit...It is 22,872lbs...they took the wa180 out of the fleet. I have not plowed with a loader before. Only trucks. I will test driving it in the next week or so but I'm told it is now like driving a car. If it to small then next year I;ll go larger. That is what is nice about renting...


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

lotsoflights, 

are you getting the loader from a larger rental chain and if so which one. I would love to get a loader for that price. :redbounce


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

East PBE in Ct I'm not sure how far they go but they have a place in ny or NJ. It is have of their regualr monthly rate.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

they want $4600 (plus tax?)mo here for wa 250.....not sure how low they would go for multi month winter deal tho...you got a great price


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

Just drove the Wa200 today.... what a nice machine. I never drove a loader before and this was really easy. The WA180 rental was sold out of the rental fleet so I will have to rent the WA200 for $1700 a month. It has all the trimmings..heat, lights, rear wipper. It is a smooth ride...I'll be getting it delivered in November to I can try it on my property.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

what are you paying for liability insurance on that huge property?


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

The company that I work for rents the property and I work at that location. We plow our own property to save money along with 3 other sites. We have been plowing our own sites for 12 years now. I figure plowing this site alone I would save the company over $90,000 a year in plowing and salt and sidewalk if it was contracted out.


----------

